# ARENAS: Ice Hockey (Non U.S, Canada)



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

does somopne have new pics of arenas from europe, belarus, spain, (smaler hockey countries)


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

Dom Sportova, Ledena Dvorana, Zagreb

Home of Sports, Ice Hall, Zagreb, Croatia

capacity 5,000

KHL Medveščak /Ice Hockey Club Medveščak - *EBEL Liga*


----------



## renco (Dec 5, 2005)

1.it's not new
2.capacity is 6500


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

Is Arena Zagreb equiped for ice hockey rink?
Also Arena Split?


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

nice but, im interested in arenas under construktion or proposed ;-)


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

dande said:


> Is Arena Zagreb equiped for ice hockey rink?
> Also Arena Split?


Ice can be put in Arena Zagreb, and I don't know for Split, but most probably not.


----------



## kichigai (May 9, 2005)

Melbourne Icehouse

2 Olympic sized ice skating rinks (60 metres x 30 metres).

Stadium seating for 1000 people.

Olympic Winter Institute of Australia.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

New Hertihalle in Zug, Switzerland:
Capacity: 7050




























Webcam


----------



## Petey21 (Sep 8, 2008)

There might be some pics on this site, although many of the newer/proposed arenas don't have pictures, but worth checking out anyway.

http://www.hockeyarenas.net/


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Livno80101 said:


> Dom Sportova, Ledena Dvorana, Zagreb
> 
> Home of Sports, Ice Hall, Zagreb, Croatia
> 
> ...


How on earth is this new?

It will get renovated soon tho: 










@dande 

Yes, ZG Arena can host hockey, hopefully it will host Medveščak games already this season.


----------



## Kazurro (Jan 23, 2005)

srbija said:


> does somopne have new pics of arenas from europe, belarus, spain, (smaler hockey countries)


Hockey in Spain is completely marginal sport. 

Palacio de Hielo in Jaca (Huesca, Spain)
http://www.urbanity.es/foro/302110-post31.html


----------



## Luke80 (Jul 1, 2009)

A project involving an ice rink has been proposed in Worthing on the south coast of England. I don't think capacity will be more than 1000 though.


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

There's a rather big arena under construction here in my town. Icehockey won't be the main usage, atleast not in the beginning, but it is made ready for a rink. Capacity will be somewhere between 12,000-12,500 for hockey. No renderings has been published yet, but there's many construction photos here.


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

Fife Ice Arena, Kirkcaldy
The oldest ice rink in Britain is also home to Britain's oldest Ice Hockey Team (Fife Flyers). The capacity is










Can't find a decent picture of the inside so here is one of a fight...


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

The one in Switzerland looks pretty cool for its size.


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

kichigai said:


> Melbourne Icehouse
> 
> 2 Olympic sized ice skating rinks (60 metres x 30 metres).
> 
> ...


its funny how the renders look so good but in reality it is looking like a large tin shed


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

One of my favorites is PostFinance Arena in Bern. The Kop, the barrel-vault roof...classic!

I'd like to see more pictures of the completed renovations.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

The Ice Station in Cape Town, South Africa:

(during public skating sessions)


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Does anyone know which are the largest non basketball arenas in Europe and Latin America?


----------



## FritzMitWitz (Feb 8, 2003)

Here are some teams and their stadiums of the DEL ( The first German Hockey League)

The team Adler Mannheim plays in the SAP Arena










The team Eisbären Berlin plays in the O2 World in Berlin










The team DEG Metro Stars plays in the ISS Dome Duesseldorf










The team Kölner Haie plays in the Cologne Arena










The team Hamburg Freezers plays in the Color Line Arena:










The team from Nuernberg plays in the Arena Nuernberger Versicherung.










The team Hannover Scorpions plays in the Tui Arena:










The team Krefeld Pinguines play in the Königspalast.










The capacities vary. It always depends if they are playing ice hockey, basketball or handball in the arenas. Don't ask me why 

Cologne Arena: about 18.500 - 20.000
SAP Arena in Mannheim: about 13.200- 13.600
O2 World in Berlin about: 14.500-15.000
ISS Dome in Duesseldorf: 13.400
Color Line Arena in Hamburg about 13.000
Arena in Nuernberg: about 8.300
Tui Arena: about 10.800
Königspalast Krefeld: about 8100


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

^^ Fantastic! Didn't know Germany had such great hockey venues. All of those look like they have at least room for 5-8,000 people, too. What are the capacities? The one in Cologne looks pretty massive.


----------



## FritzMitWitz (Feb 8, 2003)

Oh sorry, didnt't see that this forum is only for new arenas which are under construction or new proposed arenas.


----------



## FritzMitWitz (Feb 8, 2003)

----


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Germany has really gotten some great arenas the last years, impressive list compared to just a few years ago. Any new big ones under way?


----------



## FritzMitWitz (Feb 8, 2003)

The opening game of the ice hockey world cup 2010 in Germany will take place in the Schalkes 04 Veltins Arena


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Those German arenas look awesome.


----------



## ashleybrient (Nov 8, 2009)

*The Icehouse*

The below images are of Melbourne new one, opening in 2010

file:///C:/Users/Ashley%20Brient/Desktop/3798.jpg


file:///C:/Users/Ashley%20Brient/Desktop/icehouse-1.jpg


file:///C:/Users/Ashley%20Brient/Desktop/icehouse-2.jpg


The Icehouse is a new and exciting world-class ice skating and entertainment centre centrally located in Melbourne’s Waterfront City, Docklands.

The centre features two Olympic ice skating rinks, sports gym, stadium seating, cafe and bar, and much, much more.

and it will be open from 6am until midnight 7 days when it's open!


Melbourne is the sports capital of the world, i'm not just saying that because i live here, it has been rated as the sporting capital of the world! visit www.icehouse.com.au for more information


----------



## ashleybrient (Nov 8, 2009)

*The icehouse*

The below images are of Melbourne's new one, opening in 2010

View at








View at








View at









Also, this will be opened in 2010 at Victoria Harbour in the city of Melbourne in Australia
The Icehouse is a new and exciting world-class ice skating and entertainment centre centrally located in Melbourne’s Waterfront City, Victoria Harbour.

The centre features two Olympic ice skating rinks, sports gym, stadium seating, cafe and bar, and much, much more.

and it will be open from 6am until midnight 7 days when it's open!


Melbourne is the sports capital of the world, i'm not just saying that because i live here, it has been rated as the sporting capital of the world! visit www.icehouse.com.au for more information


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Cologne arena looks NHL quality (except for the scoreboard) they fill that constantly?


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

eMKay said:


> Cologne arena looks NHL quality (except for the scoreboard) they fill that constantly?


 They fill it pretty regularly for both clubs (ice hockey and handball) that play there.

Even tho Cologne is bigger, O2 in Berlin is still better.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Anymore pics of the Melbourne Icehouse?


----------



## kichigai (May 9, 2005)

Here you are

http://www.icehouse.com.au/


















































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0lGV8KZ-rs


----------



## Werkself (Jan 7, 2011)

mlm said:


> ^^ Germany has really gotten some great arenas the last years, impressive list compared to just a few years ago. Any new big ones under way?


Not forget to mention that the atmosphere is really impressive too. Everytime when friends from the US visit me, its a must for them to see icehockey. According to them them the prices are way cheaper at the atmosphere is much better in Germany. They often visit the DEG in Duesseldorf or the KEC in Cologne. KEC is the smaller club, but you´ll get always tickets because the arena is too big for them.

For KEC the LanXess Arena is pretty a bad choice because they rent it at a too high cost. LanXess is a multifunktional and according to the hockey nerds not that good because its not made for hockey. My canadian friends say that you should buy the upper tier.

Düsseldorfs ISS Dome suits better for icehockey but it is smaller and so tickets a little harder to get.

Whatever, if you ever come to Germany, see icehockey!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## morpheus2410 (Jun 20, 2008)

Arena Ice Fever @ Arena Zagreb

Medveščak Zagreb sold-out four games of EBEL League.


----------

